# windows me administrator problems



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi everyone.
I'm wondering just who is my system administrator. Surely it is meant to be me. I run Millennium and this PC is owned and used only by myself. No one else uses it, however I'm getting two messages that stop me configuring and using certain components. Irritating to say the least.
!st is "this program cannot run due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator" exe files and zips.
2nd is "Access to this feature has been disabled by a restriction set by your system administrator"....settings>control panel>users.

This is similar to martinbecks problem back in 2001 these forums, but I can't find the files he was directed to on my computer unfortunately. I'm putting that down to his OS is 98, mine's Me. 

thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

Click the Start Buttom
Select Run
Type in regedit

Click the (+)'s to navigate to...

HKEY_CURRENT_USER->Software->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion->Policies->Explorer

Click on the folder which reads Explorer
In the right hand panel you will see an entry which reads "NoControlPanel"
Delete It

Reboot

Please repost letting us know if this fixes it or not so that the administrators may mark this post as needed.


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Krelian, I actually fixed the problem last night, did a system restore to an earlier date, and then went into registry as you hint and not deleted, but changed the (1) to a (0), that got it. My computer running sweet, no phantom admin in sight, only me when I look in the mirror.

Told of how to fix problem in another forum.
Tried to come back in here to tell of this but site was down for some reason


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

Hehehehe.. Thanks for reporting to us how it went!

I remember back in days of highschool computer classes, I use to do that to all the computers so we wouldn't have to do any work. The teacher was totally clueless. Ahhh the good old days...


----------



## mitchellkat (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

This same problem just started happening to me, too. I went to the supposed key in regedit but I don't have that key at all. There is only "default" and "NoDriveTypeAutoRun".

I'm using XP home.

Thanks

-Kat


----------

